# OMG my life is falling apart



## tiffsea

I met the perfect man this year....said everything I wanted to hear, had so much in common and seemed like he was the perfect man for me. We got married in August, after he begged me to be his wife....we had a couple fights, but nothing to bad... he left me three days ago because he needed space. Told me he would come back. Then texted me that he isnt coming back because he never loved me, always loved his ex, and only wanted my money from the start. Just a week ago, he was telling me how much he loves me and that he was excited about our baby. I finally convinced him that I deserve more than a text from my husband and he called to tell me that I should get an abortion because he doesnt want to deal with it..... my whole life is just falling apart. How do I manage not to cry all day? I'm trying to keep it together but I feel like there isnt a way to get through this


----------



## richie33

That " husband " of yours is not worth your tears. Divorce him and make sure the courts force him to pay the most for child care.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## relationshipsguide_gal

That's just sad :-( That guy is never going to be happy. You loved him and were true to him but he just threw it all away. Honesty is one of the most important things in a relationship and he didn't have it from the very beginning! He doesn't deserve your love dear.. I wonder how you are right now though. I hope you're okay with your baby. Sometimes we just have to learn to move on, though it hurts.. Praying for you. - mae (relationshipsguide_gal)


----------



## lyndyb

That's awful  as so many people would say on here he is a POS. You do deserve better. I know you probably don't want to hear this but you need to kick his a$$ to the kerb move on and don't give him a second thought. I hope you and the baby will be ok. Take care of yourself and the baby x


----------



## Unique Username

This original post was from December 2012


----------



## Applejuice

Whaaa? What happened? Did she just cut off? I hope she's alright! Do you think she'll ever come back? I hope so!

Grrr... really p*ss*es me off when something like this happens. I try desperately to defend my gender in the face of unfair stereotyping but these ar*ehats make my job so much harder!


----------



## jenniferswe

It's because of guys like these is why I gave up marriage and dating. :nono:


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

You should save the text where he said he only wanted you for your money, and the one encouraging you to get an abortion so he wouldn't have to deal with 'it'. These will be handy in getting a divorce. If your life is going to fall apart, at least have some money left when it does.


----------

